# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  5 loại trà ngon hảo hạng - Lili Trà World

## nghiagend12

Quà tặng cao cấp: 5 mẫu trà ngon thượng hạng - Lili Trà World

Quà biếu đẳng cấp. Hộp quà tặng. Trà biếu Sếp. Hộp trà tặng  trà tết đẳng cấp: 5 loại trà ngon thượng hạng - Trà từ lâu đã là thức uống phổ biến của nhiều nước trên thế giới, mỗi nước có những loại trà và văn hóa uống trà riêng. Trà cũng là một món quà biếu đẳng cấp biểu lộ được tình cảm và sự khéo léo. Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu 5 mẫu trà ngon rất thích hợp nhằm uống và làm quà tặng trong dịp lễ Tết nhé.


*Trà thảo mộc*

Cũng là một mẫu thức uống hữu ích cho sức khỏe nhưng thành phần không giống với trà trái cây, trà thảo mộc sử dụng một vài loại hoa lá có dược tính nhẹ kết hợp với các mẫu quả để tạo hương vị khi uống. Đặc biệt, trà thảo mộc không có cafein, không làm mất ngủ, hợp lý cho cả trẻ em và nữ giới mang thai.  Trà thảo mộc Notus của Lili Trà Thế giới nằm trong số sản phẩm được biểu dương về lợi ích cho sức khỏe, khác-biệt phải kể đến như mát gan, bổ thận, chống lão hóa, ích cho hệ tiêu hóa, bình-ổn huyết áp, nâng cao vitamin C, sát khuẩn cao, tốt cho người bị viêm họng, Một đồ uống vừa ngon vừa bổ, chắc chắn bạn không nên bỏ lỡ. Loại mặt hàng của Lili Trà Thế giới được sắp xếp đẹp mắt luôn sẵn sàng để bạn đem biếu người thân, đối tác, cấp trên.

*Trà xanh*

Quen thuộc nhất với chúng ta chính là trà xanh thứ thức uống hiện diện từ lề đường cho đến cửa hàng ăn đẳng cấp. Một số loại mặt hàng về trà xanh nổi tiếng cũng như trà sen Tây Hồ, chè Tân Cương Thái Nguyên được khách hàng trong và ngoài nước ưa thích. Ở Việt Nam, trà xanh được tiêu thụ không ít nhất trong những loại trà, là bộ phận thiết yếu trong những bộ quà biếu. Đối với những khách hàng có tuổi, trà xanh hầu như không thể thay thế. Ngoài cốt trà thuần tuý, trà xanh cũng được kết hợp với một số mẫu hoa và thảo mộc để làm đa dạng hương vị. Hiện tại, Lili Tea World cung cấp một số loại mặt hàng bộ phận chủ yếu là trà xanh, tổng hợp thêm gừng, quế và xoài sấy khô và các loại thảo mộc, trái cây khác  được nhập khẩu từ Anh rất thích hợp nhằm nhâm nhi trong thời tiết lạnh các ngày cuối năm.

*Trà đen
*
Trên thế giới mỗi năm tiêu thụ hết hàng tỉ li trà vì trà chính là thức uống ưa thích thứ 2 trên thế giới. Và một nửa trong số lượng đó là trà đen.

Trà đen có cùng nguồn gốc nguyên liệu với trà xanh nhưng khác tại qui trình thu hái và sản xuất. Đặc biệt trà đen trải qua một giai đoạn oxy hóa và lên men nên lượng hoạt chất sẽ khác khá nhiều so với trà xanh. Thế nhưng điều này mang đến cho những vị khách thưởng trà nhiều lợi ích về sức khỏe cũng như nâng cao miễn dịch, giảm stress chống ung thư , trợ giúp chữa trị tim mạch. Bởi đó ngoài nhằm uống mỗi ngày, chúng ta có thể tặng trà đen cho người thân, làm quà thăm bệnh nhân. Và đặc biệt, trong dịp lễ Tết, khi chúng ta thu nhận quá nhiều chất trong thời gian ngắn, trà đen là một đồ uống cân bằng, mang đến sức khỏe.

*Hồng trà Nam Phi*

Trà đen (Black trà) ở Việt Nam và những nước châu Á thường được gọi là hồng trà do khi hòa lẫn có sắc đỏ. Thế nhưng, hồng trà Nam Phi (Rooibos) là một mẫu khác hẳn. Đây là một loại thực vật phân bố ở Nam Phi, mẫu trà này chứa rất ít hàm lượng caffeine và được sử drụng làm thuốc chống ung thư. Nhằm tăng khẩu vị khi uống, trà được phối hợp thêm với chocolate, những mẫu hoa, vụn dừa.. Dòng trà này rât phù hợp với bạn đọc thích hương vị mạnh, tạo nên dư vị lâu.

Hãy chọn cho mình một mẫu trà phù hợp với khẩu vị và ích cho sức khỏe bạn nhé. Lili Tea Thế giới 338 Phố Huế đặc biệt vui được đón tiếp và góp ý, giúp bạn có những kinh nghiệm thú vị nhất trong thế giới trà.

*Trà trái cây
*
Chúng ta chẳng xa lạ gì với những đồ uống từ hoa quả lên men cũng như nước mơ, nước dâu tằm với hương thơm, khẩu vị ưa thích. Nhưng rồi, thời gian nhằm tạo nên một bình nước mơ hay nước dâu là quá lâu và khó bảo quản thậm chí là làm giảm dinh dưỡng. Vậy nên trước giờ, trên thế giới đã phát minh ra loại trà hoa quả sấy khô, nhằm kéo dài thời gian giữ gìn, bảo đảm công dụng về mặt sức khỏe trong từng loại quả và đặc biệt, tạo nên một thức uống cực kỳ thơm ngon. Thành phẩn thường là những loại quả giàu bổ dưỡng táo đỏ, sơn trà, thơm, kiwi, cam Nam Phi, chanh, chuối… Trà trái cây giúp thanh nhiệt, làm mát cơ thể, ngăn ngừa nổi mụn, cung cấp chất đề kháng, và còn tăng cường sức khoẻ.

--------

Lili Tea World

Website: http://vuontralili.com/

Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/liliteaworld/

Địa chỉ: Tầng 10, Số 338 phố Huế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Số điện thoại: 097 495 78 99

----------

